# New Nickname?



## FluffyShutterbug (May 1, 2017)

My mind's been turning over... Recently, on Discord, Yakamaru started calling me "Buggy", and something about it felt right. I asked a few other furs on Discord, and they seemed to agree that it was cute. So, anyway, I'm gonna conduct an official poll. Shall my nickname be "Buggy"?


----------



## Tezzy Fur (May 1, 2017)

Aaawwww, Buggy's really cute  I say go for it. I've been tossing up changing my fursona name from Tezzy Fur to Pouncer, which is what some of my close fur friends call me.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 1, 2017)

Tezzy Fur said:


> Aaawwww, Buggy's really cute  I say go for it. I've been tossing up changing my fursona name from Tezzy Fur to Pouncer, which is what some of my close fur friends call me.


Aw, thanks!


----------



## Tezzy Fur (May 1, 2017)

Oh, I forgot to say, I love your new avatar picture, so lovely


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 1, 2017)

Tezzy Fur said:


> Oh, I forgot to say, I love your new avatar picture, so lovely


Aw, I'm so glad that you like my new pic.  Hehe... I'm blushing in that pic, too. Did you notice?


----------



## Pipistrele (May 1, 2017)

I like your current one more, honestly. Buggy is quite generic, not good for registering pretty much everywhere, and changing handle to flatter a dude isn't a productive idea anyway. Just, I dunno, make him a pic or something if you like him that much


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 1, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> I like your current one more, honestly. Buggy is quite generic, not good for registering pretty much everywhere, and changing handle to flatter a dude isn't a productive idea anyway. Just, I dunno, make him a pic or something if you like him that much


You mean my username? That's going to stay as FluffyShutterbug. I couldn't change it even if I wanted to!  By "nickname", I mean like what my friends call me in casual conversation.


----------



## Tezzy Fur (May 1, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Aw, I'm so glad that you like my new pic.  Hehe... I'm blushing in that pic, too. Did you notice?



I did, it's really cute  I think it's a lot better than your last one. I don't know if it's what you were going for but I think it makes you look a bit more feminine.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 1, 2017)

Tezzy Fur said:


> I did, it's really cute  I think it's a lot better than your last one. I don't know if it's what you were going for but I think it makes you look a bit more feminine.


It was sort of a fluke, but this is more accurate to how I pictured my sona to look like. Although, technically, I (and my sona) am really female-leaning non-binary (but I still prefer to use feminine pronouns for myself).


----------



## Pipistrele (May 1, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You mean my username? That's going to stay as FluffyShutterbug. I couldn't change it even if I wanted to!  By "nickname", I mean like what my friends call me in casual conversation.


Ah, I see. In that case, I consider it strange to discuss it in the first place - nickname is a spontaneous thing to have anyway, it's not meant to be consciously chosen (and have polls made about).


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 1, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Ah, I see. In that case, I consider it strange to discuss it in the first place - nickname is a spontaneous thing to have anyway, it's not meant to be consciously chosen (and have polls made about).


It was spontaneous. Yakamaru started calling me that, and I thought it sounded like a cute nickname for myself. The reason why I made this poll was to really find out if it sounded cute, or if it sounded dumb.


----------



## Tezzy Fur (May 1, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> It was sort of a fluke, but this is more accurate to how I pictured my sona to look like. Although, technically, I (and my sona) am really female-leaning non-binary (but I still prefer to use feminine pronouns for myself).



I'm kinds gender questioning myself at times. I feel very comfortable with my sexuality, which took me a long time, though I'm still trying to feel my way through my gender. It'd be really nice to chat about it sometime, hear about your experiences. Maybe it's why I love being a furry, the space it gives you to explore your identity


----------



## Pipistrele (May 1, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> It was spontaneous. Yakamaru started calling me that, and I thought it sounded like a cute nickname for myself. The reason why I made this poll was to really find out if it sounded cute, or if it sounded dumb.


Well if you like it (and others are fine with calling you that), go with it, that's the only answer you'll need, lol. Honestly, this thread seems so unnecessary to me that it was either made out of boredom or to praise/flatter Yakamaru (maybe a crush or something? I did something like that a couple years ago myself), if not both. Not inclined to be mean, just saying how it seems to me .з.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 1, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Well if you like it (and others are fine with calling you that), go with it, that's the only answer you'll need, lol. Honestly, this thread seems so unnecessary to me that it was either made out of boredom or to praise/flatter Yakamaru (maybe a crush or something? I did something like that a couple years ago myself), if not both. Not inclined to be mean, just saying how it seems to me .з.


I legitimately wanted to know if my nickname sounded dumb.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 1, 2017)

Tezzy Fur said:


> I'm kinds gender questioning myself at times. I feel very comfortable with my sexuality, which took me a long time, though I'm still trying to feel my way through my gender. It'd be really nice to chat about it sometime, hear about your experiences. Maybe it's why I love being a furry, the space it gives you to explore your identity


Oh, cool! You can always PM me! :3


----------



## Royn (May 1, 2017)

"Buggy" seems to imply that you have fleas or somethings wrong with your brain...  Not calling you that.  Shall refer to you as..... Fluffeh.  Yep.  Fluffeh.


----------



## Tezzy Fur (May 1, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh, cool! You can always PM me! :3



Thank you so much, i'll definitely take do that. Nope, your name ain't stupid at all, in fact, I'm pretty much going to call you that from now on if that's OK


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 1, 2017)

Royn said:


> "Buggy" seems to imply that you have fleas or somethings wrong with your brain...  Not calling you that.  Shall refer to you as..... Fluffeh.  Yep.  Fluffeh.


Lol... I understand fleas, which aren't fun, but a brain bug? I've never heard of that in my entire life! XD


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 1, 2017)

Tezzy Fur said:


> Thank you so much, i'll definitely take do that. Nope, your name ain't stupid at all, in fact, I'm pretty much going to call you that from now on if that's OK


Sure!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (May 1, 2017)

Bug > Buggy


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 1, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Bug > Buggy


Bug? Really? I liked "Buggy" because it sounded cute but with a hint of tomboy. But, Bug? That sounds like the name of some small-time thug selling fake Rolexes in a back alley in The Bronx.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (May 1, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Bug? Really? I liked "Buggy" because it sounded cute but with a hint of tomboy. But, Bug? That sounds like the name of some small-time thug selling fake Rolexes in a back alley in The Bronx.


I dislike fun so bug > buggy


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 1, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I dislike fun so bug > buggy


I'd expect no less from an avian.


----------



## AnarchyLynx (May 1, 2017)

Might I proffer Bugsy as an alternate suggestion? It rolls more sweetly off the tongue...my tongue at least, yours may yield different results


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 1, 2017)

AnarchyLynx said:


> Might I proffer Bugsy as an alternate suggestion? It rolls more sweetly off the tongue...my tongue at least, yours may yield different results


Hm... That might be a possibility. After all, I've heard that nickname before.


----------



## Royn (May 1, 2017)

fluffeh.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 1, 2017)

Royn said:


> fluffeh.


Sure. You can call me that. Just don't think that'd be my official nickname

By the way... I went through the trouble of setting up a poll. Aren't you fellas gonna use it?


----------



## AnarchyLynx (May 1, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Sure. You can call me that. Just don't think that'd be my official nickname
> 
> By the way... I went through the trouble of setting up a poll. Aren't you fellas gonna use it?


Well alright then, even though democracy is a fundamentally oppressive system that only establishes the tyranny of the maj....*is bundled into a sack and gagged*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 1, 2017)

AnarchyLynx said:


> Well alright then, even though democracy is a fundamentally oppressive system that only establishes the tyranny of the maj....*is bundled into a sack and gagged*


Fight the man, AnarchyLynx!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2017)

Wait, what?

This thread.


----------



## Multoran (Aug 27, 2017)

I concur with Yaka.
>>>Buggy


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 27, 2017)

Multoran said:


> I concur with Yaka.
> >>>Buggy


Heh.... This thread is so old... I actually go by Fluffy, Fluffeh or Fluffers now. :3


----------



## Dongding (Aug 29, 2017)

Lol


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Sep 12, 2017)

I like it!


----------

